# Running Wild with Bear Grylls President Barack Obama



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Real like an Wrestling Match...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I saw it. What little respect was left for Bear is now gone. The whole show was politicized into a global warming propaganda bid... as of drinking from an elephant turd wasn't enough to lose my respect now he goes and does this...


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

propaganda...
The same what Fat Kim does.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Obama is Beautiful Leader!!!! Silence heretics!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would like to see him really lost in the wilderness. Pay per view.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Obama?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you know just how low you've fallen, when the likes of Dennis Spade, thinks you are a disgrace to the Office of The President ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's just sad, so very sad. Not that I was ever a fan of his.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Bear Grylis: how to get killed or paralyzed and then killed in the wilderness 101. What a joke.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We are to believe they didn't have the prez in constant sight at all times??!!


----------



## cthulhu (Dec 28, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> We are to believe they didn't have the prez in constant sight at all times??!!


Bear Grylls was on radio one about a week ago talking about this, Apparently the amount of CP off camera was crazy. I have yet to get around to watching it, did he drink his own piss as usual ?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

That was just an big Media Event. He walk just some Meter with him and take a Rock and that's it.
In the Video are Ambulance and other Cars there.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Pure garbage. Grylls never was convincing. Most of the stunts he pulls would get an ordinary person killed. As for zerobama? Nothing and no one could make him credible in any situation.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

such crap!!! How many millions did that just cost us?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess my perceptions are way off, would not have thought a person of self-reliance would be that far to the left.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to say something towards a bear attack or a really horny moose have his way with both of them as the camera kept recording and the crew/ secret service could not stop laughing so hard to stop the assault of the animals 
wonder am I on the watch list for that comment?
because of my disturbing comment I shall head to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why accept scientific revelations from those who know less than you? Or are about to make money off of it? These people have an agenda and no skills in the area they are stumping for.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

bear should get him into an plane to den haag.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Why didn't he take him to Kenya?

Oh yeah.... Been there, done that. Gotcha.

I'd still pay good money to see Obama drink his own pee to survive - or even to play like he's surviving.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> I'd still pay good money to see Obama drink his own pee to survive


take all kkk member and make a journey to the white house.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

BG is duff. Can't stand it. But I did get some gerber full tang survial knives with the BG on it for $8 each at a closing sale that for $8 were a good deal. But like anyone he's trying to make a buck. I don't pay him any mind.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> We are to believe they didn't have the prez in constant sight at all times??!!


I was wondering how many SEALS or Green Berets where out there with them.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

In the words of Bela Lugosi:
I can't print them....

Welcome to Movie Quotes - Repository - Full Quote from Ed Wood - 1994


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Never cared for BG. Show is crap, the crap he sells is crap. This show was one big commercial for global warming. Crap crap crap


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I was wondering how many SEALS or Green Berets where out there with them.


you forgot the boy scouts seeing they have more realistic survival skills then Obama and bear grylls put together .
now I insulted the boy scouts by mentioning them in the same sentence that had Obama's name in it.
off to the kiddie pool with chocolates


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> This show was one big commercial for global warming. Crap crap crap


people from the us consume the most fossil resources in the world.
there must chance many thing very fast!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> people from the us consume the most fossil resources in the world.
> there must chance many thing very fast!


You mean change? How are we going to change it? What are we going to change it to? What makes you such a believer in "man made global warming"? And please give me more than "the science is irrefutable".


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> How are we going to change it?


Buy some fuel efficient Cars. Build an Hight Speed Rail Network and European Trains. US Trains have to much weight and mass.
I see there run a Desiro called "NCTD Sprinter" but without an Toilette (who is INSANE!!!).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> people from the us consume the most fossil resources in the world.
> there must chance many thing very fast!





User Name said:


> Buy some fuel efficient Cars. Build an Hight Speed Rail Network and European Trains. US Trains have to much weight and mass.
> I see there run a Desiro called "NCTD Sprinter" but without an Toilette (who is INSANE!!!).


Ignorant much?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

no the usa consume the most resources in the world. its time to chance it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> no the usa consume the most resources in the world. its time to chance it.


The US also gives hundreds of billions of dollars to craphole countries. Its time to change that.

Man-made Global Warming is nothing but a farce, a power grab and redistribution of wealth via taxes by the ruling elite. Don't be ignorant and buy into the media BS.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> The US also gives hundreds of billions of dollars to craphole countries.


like ISIS....


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Must have filmed it when Obullsh%ta was up there changing the name of Mt. McKinley by executive order. He must have a book of "Things to do when you're bored and no one will play with you"


----------

